# Screamin Green



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Plan on putting some of this from Site One down soon. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Captquin said:


> Plan on putting some of this from Site One down soon. Anyone have experience with it?


I love the stuff. It's roughly 50/50 fast/slow release, which is suggested for this time of year. If you're doing a single app for Fall, you can apply it at 1.5 lbs actual N rate without any issues. It also has low dust compared to most similar products. I used it last Fall with excellent results. Been using it for a few years.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Green said:


> Captquin said:
> 
> 
> > Plan on putting some of this from Site One down soon. Anyone have experience with it?
> ...


I'll echo what he said. I've only been using it a year, but the results are very good. Good price too.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Kind of reminds me of Carbon X


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I dropped down a trial bag of it back in May. If I remember correctly it took about a week to see results and the lawn did get green. I would definitely use it more often if it was easily available near me.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I live in Ma and none of the site ones in my area carry Screamin' green. I had my eye on using it this year but to no avail. I went with carbon x this year in late spring/early summer and I was pretty happy with the result


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Good stuff, guys. Thanks. I put it down in all areas of the lawn. KBG (HGT), Fescue mix, and the shaded area that has some Fine fescue. We'll see how it does.

Found out the site one in our area was right by work so that is convenient. First time in there and pretty cool.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I live in Ma and none of the site ones in my area carry Screamin' green. I had my eye on using it this year but to no avail. I went with carbon x this year in late spring/early summer and I was pretty happy with the result


FYI for those living in New England, a local company called Valley Green carries their own SG clone and it costs $20 per bag (about half what the original SG costs).


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I live in Ma and none of the site ones in my area carry Screamin' green. I had my eye on using it this year but to no avail. I went with carbon x this year in late spring/early summer and I was pretty happy with the result


Valley Green makes a clone for $20/50 lbs.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

saidtheblueknight said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Ma and none of the site ones in my area carry Screamin' green. I had my eye on using it this year but to no avail. I went with carbon x this year in late spring/early summer and I was pretty happy with the result
> ...


HEY YOU STOLE MY PICTURE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Only one I got, I keep a copy printed out and posted to my tack board


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I think I pay 22 for screaming green.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I think I pay 22 for screaming green.


Wow, that's pretty good. I think it's near $40 at SiteOne...overpriced, but good stuff and worth it.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

@Babaganoosh where do you get it for $22? Online or local?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> @Babaganoosh where do you get it for $22? Online or local?


I've gotten it at Siteone. Eatontown and Freehold locations.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Where can I purchase Screamin Green?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm with others, i got the free 10# bag last year and put it down, my sig photo is actually a week after putting it + iron down on my lawn and its the best its ever looked. To get PRG that dark and blue(ish) it was doing something right.

Unfortunately like others, its not sold at any SiteOne or Ewings or other location anywhere near me, i'd have to drive like 2 hours 1 way to Washington to get some and its just not worth it for me at this point. And my yard isnt big enough to warrant ordering more than a few bags, so SiteOne cant/wont transfer for me.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

It doesn't cost all that much to ship a pallet. Can probably have one shipped from a store and do a split?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Babaganoosh said:


> It doesn't cost all that much to ship a pallet. Can probably have one shipped from a store and do a split?


Do you have an estimate for the price of a pellet?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

uts said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't cost all that much to ship a pallet. Can probably have one shipped from a store and do a split?
> ...


I can ask next time I go in there if you want


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would def be interested if we can get it for like 20ish a bag. If people can find a bag with that price then hopefully we can score a pellet for that price.

For me with a large area cost becomes a concern fast..


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I also tried the Screamin Green freebie last year and was frustrated to find out that it isn't readily available around here. ~$20/bag would be outstanding.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I forgot I had the freebie in my garage. I guess I'll use it late spring instead of Milo.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Guys in New England, the Valley Green locations in either Holyoke or Plainville carry the SG clone for $20 a 50lb bag.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow $46/50# bag near me. Crazy


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

saidtheblueknight said:


> Guys in New England, the Valley Green locations in either Holyoke or Plainville carry the SG clone for $20 a 50lb bag.


Anyone interested in this. If there is enough interest maybe a pellet/bulk price would make it even more attractive.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

uts said:


> saidtheblueknight said:
> 
> 
> > Guys in New England, the Valley Green locations in either Holyoke or Plainville carry the SG clone for $20 a 50lb bag.
> ...


I'm in for sure. I plan on getting at least 8 bags for next year.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I know I need atleast 2 bags per app on my yard so I'm up for at least 4. If anyone has a contact at valley green can we get a quote or I can give a call to them.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

uts said:


> I know I need atleast 2 bags per app on my yard so I'm up for at least 4. If anyone has a contact at valley green can we get a quote or I can give a call to them.


I've been talking to the manager over in Holyoke about this stuff and he's been very helpful. If we get enough people interested, I can shoot him an email to see what sort of bulk pricing we can get. I'm going to make another post about this specifically.


----------

